# Protection to the neck(cervical)



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm lazy, so I just copy paste my comments in an older thread with a similar topic 

Had two discs ruptured (C4/C6) in 2008. First weeks after the accident I thought I'd never be able to ride (horse or board) again. Had no feeling in left fingers for months and electrical buzzes in the arm whenever I reclined the head for years. Was very afraid of backwards falls the first seasons. Besides of trying to get stronger neck muscles, it helped me to ride with a neck stabilizing collar. First year a thick one, next season a thiner one, actually designed from a horse riding outfitter but it was helpful for snowboarding too.
Out of the USG catalog:








It won't absorb all energy of a backwards fall but it would prevent fast/extreme reclining.


----------



## tubadc (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you very much! Can I find that online?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If you're from Europe: http:// http://www.kraemer-pferdesport.de/USG-Nackenpolster-.htm?websale8=kraemer-pferdesport&pi=780061&ci=247441

Don't know, if USG is well known/distributed in the US... their site: http:// http://www.usg-reitsport.de/start/index.php?lang=en&sysub=1.5.44.0.0.64.0.0.0.0.0&CAT_ID=64&ROB=110&start_pp=0&dosearch=y&plzsearch=&country=USA


----------

